

Pull request to remove sexist remark from CodeIgniter generates controversy. - PHP_Developer
https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter/pull/1615

======
Pwntastic
just seems like general dickery all around in that comment chain. i don't
blame the dev for aquiescing just to close it

